# Should i go for dynet RAM?



## karthik55859 (May 29, 2007)

I am going to buy 2GB RAM stick
My vendor says dynet is very good and price is dead cheap
and also says the transend rams are hard to find now

Performance wise How is Dynet?
I am harcore gamer

should i go for dynet??


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 29, 2007)

Yeah, i have seen all dealers selling Dynet here. They say it is easy to get Warrantly on these. Performance i dont know but they sell for Rs 1500 and Kingston sells for Rs1850


----------



## ECE0105 (May 29, 2007)

Go for Kingston if you find it to be genuine and you are given a warranty...


----------



## clmlbx (May 29, 2007)

I am using it . it is good to use 

NO PROBLEM

I am using 1 gb ddr2 single stick


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ What's the speed & price of that


----------



## gcbeldar (Jun 3, 2007)

As of today Trecend price is not much difference hardly 400 for 2 gb. I recommend go for it.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 3, 2007)

topgear said:
			
		

> ^^^ What's the speed & price of that


 
667 mhz and prized RS. 1800 a month ago

my badluck,

prize droped 2 days after my purchase .


----------



## kooabs03 (Jun 4, 2007)

there is no quality issue that i have heard about it. also replacement is not a problem. However not good for overclocking. go for dynet if u don't oc'


----------



## RCuber (Jun 4, 2007)

Is that RAM a DDR or DDR2 :-s , One of my vendor quoted 1GB DDR RAM as Rs. 3300


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 4, 2007)

^^^^  mine is ddr2  . ur vendor may right bcoz ddr cost so much . It is around that prize only .


----------

